# Registry questions



## Chaser (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys I have been trying to read and figure things out. 

I have a few questions about NREMT and such.

So I took my EMT-B class through the Wichita Fire Dept. in Kansas and I am a Kansas resident but I just recently moved to my girl friends in Illinois. I have not gotten a drivers license change yet until I find a job. I live pretty much in the Tri-state (Illinois, Missouri, and Iowa) area.

Now as far as I have recently read IL doesn’t recognize NREMT in that case what would I have to do to work in IL?

I have taken my NREMT test and failed the first time I have recently been studying harder and planning to reschedule very soon, and if I pass it do I have to take State boards for MO and IA?

I took and passed the Kansas state boards.

I am very lost and need some help ill keep reading around though thanks ahead of time.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you have an EMT card in/from KS? Did you work as an EMT for WFD?

Also check this out, its the form IL uses for those you have an EMT card elsewere:
http://www.idph.state.il.us/ems/EMT_Reciprocity_App.pdf


----------



## Chaser (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not have an EMT card, nor have I ever worked as an EMT.

My mom is an Medic and my step dad a fire medic his dad is asst, chief of Wichita Fire Dept and they told me about a program the WFD had it was a 4 month class after which I took state practical’s and passed I have yet to take and pass the NREMT test. 

I have sense then moved out of Kansas into Illinois. I still need to take the NREMT test but even if I do that I would still have to take practical’s for whichever state I apply for correct? 

I am not licensed by NREMT yet but hope to be soon so I can possibly be hired by Illinois, Iowa, or Missouri. 

I am not familiar with either of those states laws regarding working as an EMT so hypothetically speaking if I have taken and passed the NREMT test how would I be able to work in those three states?

Also since my NREMT records say I live in KS I won’t change my address until I pass the NREMT test and if I do pass the NREMT test sense I have passed the Kansas practical’s I am legally licensed by Kansas correct?


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not have an EMT card, nor have I ever worked as an EMT.

My mom is an Medic and my step dad a fire medic his dad is asst, chief of Wichita Fire Dept and they told me about a program the WFD had it was a 4 month class after which I took state practical’s and passed I have yet to take and pass the NREMT test. 

I have sense then moved out of Kansas into Illinois. I still need to take the NREMT test but even if I do that I would still have to take practical’s for whichever state I apply for correct?
*Maybe/Maybe not if you can reciprocity from the NREMT card than no. That will be up to IL if they allow reciprocity, from the looks of their website if you had a KS card than they would give you one in IL*

I am not licensed by NREMT yet but hope to be soon so I can possibly be hired by Illinois, Iowa, or Missouri. 

I am not familiar with either of those states laws regarding working as an EMT so hypothetically speaking if I have taken and passed the NREMT test how would I be able to work in those three states?
*The NREMT is not enough to work unless your in the federal system. The best the NREMT does for you, is when states will give you a state card based on having the NREMT. In Arizona and New Mexico, they will both give you temp State cards if you have a NREMT card and than you take their refresher class to get a full length card.*

Also since my NREMT records say I live in KS I won’t change my address until I pass the NREMT test and if I do pass the NREMT test sense I have passed the Kansas practical’s I am legally licensed by Kansas correct?
*NO, you have to get a EMT card from the State of KS to be KS licensed (same idea as the above)*


----------



## Chaser (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks TccEMT, I just paid for my test so as soon as I get the notification I will schedule another test date and see how it goes and go about it that way.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you do any of the online test preps? I personally feel they can make the difference and most don't cost that much.


----------



## Chaser (Jan 25, 2010)

I have not done any online test preps I have searched for some but I couldn’t find any I did buy 2 books that are full of questions one that’s blue and white made from Brady the other is green I think it’s made by prentice it’s in the car right now.. 

I would be interested in the online test preps though.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaser said:


> I have not done any online test preps I have searched for some but I couldn’t find any I did buy 2 books that are full of questions one that’s blue and white made from Brady the other is green I think it’s made by prentice it’s in the car right now..
> 
> I would be interested in the online test preps though.


I really like this one (it's $30):
http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

TccEMT said:


> I really like this one (it's $30):
> http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/


I agree with this site! You get a year membership for $30.

It helped me a lot.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 25, 2010)

emtCourt31 said:


> I agree with this site! You get a year membership for $30.
> 
> It helped me a lot.



You know the funny thing is I payed the $30 over 2 years ago and I can still log on


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

TccEMT said:


> You know the funny thing is I payed the $30 over 2 years ago and I can still log on


HAHA thats awesome!


----------



## Chaser (Jan 26, 2010)

Well in that case I will look at it and test it out thanks.


----------

